# Repticon Atlanta October 13th and 14th



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

ATLANTA​

(Saturday & Sunday)
2012 Show Dates
October 13 & 14

Gwinnett County Fairground
2405 Sugarloaf Parkway
Lawrenceville, GA 30045

Follow us on Twitter | Facebook | Repticon Website
Buy Tickets Now! HERE

In January 2007, thousands of guests came out to the Atlanta Reptile and Exotic Animal Show to continue a six year tradition at a great new location at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. The success of that show and the following summer show in July at the same location has now established a new tradition of a semi-annual show in Gwinnett County. Repticon returned twice in both 2009 & 2010 in the newer, nicer, and larger Fairgrounds facility that was popular with vendors and guests. Then in 2011 it was back with a new schedule of three times a year. This growing show continues to delight thousands of guests in one the nation's largest metro areas, so if you call the Atlanta area home, head out for the biggest and most exciting reptile show in Georgia!

Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00, Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00 online/$15 at door, Children - $5.00​


----------

